
Network flaw causes scary Web error - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9D8EGD00&show_article=1
======
kogir
Much ado about what is most likely a misconfigured caching proxy. The only way
to not constantly be scared and suprised by the Internet is to understand a
little about how it works.

Yawn.

------
Luyt
This article calls people who break into computers and websites 'hackers'.

I wonder when (and if) the popular media is ever going to address them for
what they are: 'crackers'; and use the word 'hackers' again for people who use
technology to the max. At least Wikipedia gives some nuance.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker>

